# Pao



## MarkF

We have just sold Carolyn's car and are now looking for another. I saw a car last week and was instantly smitten :tongue1:

Now I have got an overwhelming urge to buy one of these for myself, I mean Carlolyn.







What do you reckon?

Pao


----------



## PhilM

No







sorry Mark but it dosen't do anything for me. It's okay if you've got a beard and a cardigan


----------



## jasonm

Well.......

No one would nick it I guess.....









I like the hinged rear windows......









Thats it......


----------



## Robert

Wonder what colour it will be when the top coat goes on?

I don't see the appeal. I could go for the Figaro though

Figaro


----------



## MarkF

But Figaro's are for "normal" people.


----------



## grey

[



MarkF said:


> Now I have got an overwhelming urge to buy one of these for myself, I mean Carlolyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Pao





Robert said:


> Wonder what colour it will be when the top coat goes on?
> 
> I don't see the appeal. I could go for the Figaro though
> 
> Figaro


They used to say that a Bradford man would rather be seen with another man's wife than be seen carrying an umbrella.

What the bloody hell is it coming to? It will be bloody Karmann Ghias next, you big bicycling Jessie.

I can understand it with that Robert and his bloody Figaro - they are all pretentious posers in Glasgow.

Listen to me lad. Get some sense. Buy a pink Nissan Micra convertible. Get it out in t'open. Nowt to be ashamed of. Some of me best friends are a bit like that.

Should have seen me and my cousin coming back up the M40 from Goodwood Festival of Speed last week in his Merc 350 SLK in torrential rain. Daren't stop to put the top up (takes ages), me in my baby blue wind-proof fleece (can't miss a bargain), him (6ft 7in.) in his drovers' hat. Both of us 64 next year.

Now that's _*proper*_ hairdresser posing, not driving a poncy little Jap retromobile.


----------



## Robert

grey said:


> What the bloody hell is it coming to? It will be bloody Karmann Ghias next, you big bicycling Jessie.


Oh, forgot about them. Cancel the Figaro, I'd go for the Karmann Ghia


----------



## grey

Robert said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the bloody hell is it coming to? It will be bloody Karmann Ghias next, you big bicycling Jessie.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot about them. Cancel the Figaro, I'd go for the Karmann Ghia
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkF

Baby blue wind-proof fleece? Sounds nice









I would not touch a Figaro, it is the gayest car imaginable.

I used an umbrella to fetch my kids from school the other day, a nice black one with a polished wooden handle, got it in Oviedo you know. No other man woman or child had an umbrella that day and it was teeming down, to tell you the truth, I did feel a lttle bit gay.


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> Baby blue wind-proof fleece? Sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oviedo


Buy a lot of clothes from Lands' End. Get impressed by their technical specs and overlook (every time!) the fact that their sale items are only available in certain colours for obvious reasons.

Last year's Goodwood look was 'Burnt Orange' (plus an X reg Astra Dual Fuel - cousin in miser mode).

Also have one of Lands' End's (truly) excellent Squall jackets in pensioner green, bought two years ago and never worn, ideal for those bird-watching moments up on Bempton Cliffs should I make it to 65.

Oviedo? Had to Google that one.

Haven't the Pao and Figaro been around since 1991? Not a good idea. I've been around since 1944 and am an even worse idea, according to 710.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?









It`s been my favourite car since September 1959


----------



## Stan

I like 'em both.

And, that magnificent VW Ghia that Mac posted. The pedals in the old VW Ghia were a ******* to master though.









But, what a lovely looking motorcar it is.


----------



## pg tips

For once I'm lost for words!

This is a joke, right Mark


----------



## grey

mach 0.0013137 said:


> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959


Thankfully you have lasted longer than most of them, mach, and I think we should be grateful for that (work that one out)


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959


I agree Mac...a very nice car. I'd like one.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Can't say that I like the Pao much - looks like a cross between a Kubelwagen & a Nisan Micra to me







Are they actually available or is it some sort of concept car??

I'm after a new car myself but it'll be an old cheap banger as my current car (1990 Audi coupe quattro) is proving too expensive to run - I'm lucky if I get 25mpg & with petrol at the best part of Â£1/litre it's just got to go







A chap at work has offered me his 1.2 Clio (p reg) for Â£200 - I don't know whether to bite his hand off or run screaming for the hills


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Mac...a very nice car. I'd like one.
Click to expand...

As I said my appreciation for them started at approximately 5AM on Monday 14th September 1959 with one of these


----------



## grey

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Mac...a very nice car. I'd like one.
Click to expand...

We've seen you bathroom suite, Mr Hawk. Says it all


----------



## grey

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Mac...a very nice car. I'd like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said my appreciation for them started at approximately 5AM on Monday 14th September 1959 with one of these
Click to expand...

Relieved to hear this was the reason for you being so specific about the date. Thought you'd been knocked down by one (the brakes, like the bodywork, were crap)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with the VW Ghia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been my favourite car since September 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Mac...a very nice car. I'd like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said my appreciation for them started at approximately 5AM on Monday 14th September 1959 with one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relieved to hear this was the reason for you being so specific about the date. Thought you'd been knocked down by one (the brakes, like the bodywork, were crap)
Click to expand...

I couldn`t give a fetted dingo`s kidneys for how good/bad the car actually was, it just looks sooooo cool


----------



## MarkF

pauluspaolo said:


> Can't say that I like the Pao much - looks like a cross between a Kubelwagen & a Nisan Micra to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they actually available or is it some sort of concept car??
> 
> I'm after a new car myself but it'll be an old cheap banger as my current car (1990 Audi coupe quattro) is proving too expensive to run - I'm lucky if I get 25mpg & with petrol at the best part of Â£1/litre it's just got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chap at work has offered me his 1.2 Clio (p reg) for Â£200 - I don't know whether to bite his hand off or run screaming for the hills


Three models were made in the early 90's Paul, the Pao, the Figaro and something I've forgotten. I only became aware of them when I checked out what the Pao actually was. It has some superb design touches and the interior is a work of art, they have lasted so well due to having extensive factory rust proofing and a lot of resin panels. I showed Carolyn the pic and she doesn't like it







She likes the Figaro so we'll be buying neither.









I might give her one of my cars and buy another Volvo 740 for fun, a turbo maybe, I miss my old one.

Try and keep hold of the Audi, the Clio will be a horrible thing to drive after the Quattro, it'll disolve before your eyes too. Don't do it, cycle to work and use it for pleasure.


----------



## rhaythorne

grey said:



> Also have one of Lands' End's (truly) excellent Squall jackets in pensioner green


The Lands' End Squall jacket is one of the best bits of outdoor kit I've ever bought, outperforming similar gear costing several times the price. If it had a trendy label I'm sure it would be regarded as a classic Alpine mountaineering jacket. Works great as part of a "layering" system. I believe it started life as a jacket desinged for sailing! Can you still get them?

As to the Pao, apart from pauluspaolo's spot-on "Kubelwagen" reference, it just looks like a motorised wheelie-bin/dumpster to me. Don't do it Mark!


----------



## grey

rhaythorne said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have one of Lands' End's (truly) excellent Squall jackets in pensioner green
> 
> 
> 
> The Lands' End Squall jacket is one of the best bits of outdoor kit I've ever bought, outperforming similar gear costing several times the price. If it had a trendy label I'm sure it would be regarded as a classic Alpine mountaineering jacket. Works great as part of a "layering" system. I believe it started life as a jacket desinged for sailing! Can you still get them?
Click to expand...

Indeed you can Richard, in a number of styles (and dreadful colours too, if, like me, you wait for the regular sales).

You can get them on line at www.landsend.co.uk.

Graham

ps Want one NOS in 'pensioner green' 42 Long ?


----------



## rhaythorne

My one is the "bomber jacket" style in a ghastly bright puke-green







I don't think it's available now, but it's a good 15 years old, made in the good ol' US of A and has been with me to several different continents in occasionally extreme conditions but it's still going strong. Washing it in Nikwax TX-Direct works wonders for the shell.


----------



## grey

rhaythorne said:


> My one is the "bomber jacket" style in a ghastly bright puke-green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's available now, but it's a good 15 years old, made in the good ol' US of A and has been with me to several different continents in occasionally extreme conditions but it's still going strong. Washing it in Nikwax TX-Direct works wonders for the shell.


Think my 'pensioner green' one must be an homage to your original as the style and colour sound identical









Also have am Imperial Blue bomber jacket version and 710 and I use these in our MX5, never have the hood up, even in winter and the Lands'Ends are totally windproof and warm.

*Mark F* - MX5 - now there's a car for Carolyn. Only those who have never driven one call them hairdresser cars.

I would much prefer a newish MX5 to cousin's 270bhp SLK 7-speed-button-shift-or-lever-shift-or-leave-it-where-it-is-shift-with-sports-mode, which never seems to be in the right gear can't compare in ride or handling. Super to drive, dirt cheap to run and never go wrong.

G'won, she'd love one!


----------



## MarkF

MX-5







However much I appreciate their abilities as a "drivers" car and their homage to the Lotus Elite of the 60's, there is more chance of me wearing an earring, a Cammy moustache, a pink polo shirt and man bag than being seen in one of them.


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> MX-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However much I appreciate their abilities as a "drivers" car and their homage to the Lotus Elite of the 60's, there is more chance of me wearing an earring, a Cammy moustache, a pink polo shirt and man bag than being seen in one of them.


I understand about the Cammy moustache







. However, I see you make no mention of tattoos.









But ze pink polo shirt phobia; zees is disturbing and goes with the whole MX5 thing, hein?.

I understand you are a fit cyclist (from what Carolyn tells me about your rock-hard buttocks!) - I could possibly get you a place in a professional team, but your anti-pink shirt phobia could preclude you from joining a number of these or even the overall lead jersey in one of the major Tours. Vat a pity!

Are you really comfortable and confident with your orientation; or is the truth that you have never actually driven a hairdresser MX5?

C'mon, you already admitted to trying an umbrella. Did you like it? I bet you felt like a rebel.

Force yourself; next time you pass JCT600, step boldly inside and say,'I am at ease with my sexuality; giz a ride in an MX5'.

You know you want to.


----------



## rhaythorne

I've driven (an orginal) MX5 1.8 Si. I found it to be a brilliant little roadster and superb fun. Bollox to the hairdresser image; it just ain't true! If the new ones are as good as the orginals then go for it. They're pretty expensive though









Other than that, I'm still tempted by the Triumph GT6 if I ever I summon the courage to buy one


----------



## MarkF

grey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> MX-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However much I appreciate their abilities as a "drivers" car and their homage to the Lotus Elite of the 60's, there is more chance of me wearing an earring, a Cammy moustache, a pink polo shirt and man bag than being seen in one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the Cammy moustache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, I see you make no mention of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ze pink polo shirt phobia; zees is disturbing and goes with the whole MX5 thing, hein?.
> 
> I understand you are a fit cyclist (from what Carolyn tells me about your rock-hard buttocks!) - I could possibly get you a place in a professional team, but your anti-pink shirt phobia could preclude you from joining a number of these or even the overall lead jersey in one of the major Tours. Vat a pity!
> 
> Are you really comfortable and confident with your orientation; or is the truth that you have never actually driven a hairdresser MX5?
> 
> C'mon, you already admitted to trying an umbrella. Did you like it? I bet you felt like a rebel.
> 
> Force yourself; next time you pass JCT600, step boldly inside and say,'I am at ease with my sexuality; giz a ride in an MX5'.
> 
> You know you want to.
Click to expand...

You need to seek professional help asap pal.









My buttocks are like a walnut and since upping my mileage my thighs are like Roberto Carlos's, all the mum's in the playground tell me so and I always weat my lyrcra butt clenchers when I pick up the kids.

I *am* ( I tell you) happy in my sexual orientation and that is why I don't wear earrings, a pink polo shirt (or pink anything), carry a man bag and never ever drive or be seen in an MX-5. I do not have a feminine side to get in touch with, my brother-in-law has a an MGTF AND gels his hair, I do not want to go down that road thank you.

Umbrella's? Hhmmm, yep, I like them, it's a bit like shoes and watches, I look at them a lot, I would not be seen dead with a golf one or a give-a-way one like Abbey National. It seems like in the UK people would rather get wet than use one, I don't know why, I love the look of an expensive umbrella, very tactile. Most people in Ovideo, or Asturias for that matter, carry them and all the shops have litlle umbrella shaped receptacles in the doorways, it's funny how little things like that give you so much pleasure.

What's this got to do with a Nissan Pao anyway?


----------



## Robert

MarkF said:


> I might give her one of my cars and buy another Volvo 740 for fun, a turbo maybe, I miss my old one.


Mark, how many do you have?

And, what car was Carolyn's that you sold?


----------



## MarkF

I have a 2002 Mondeo car, a Mondeo 2002 estate and a Suzuki Ignus, that's a lot less than I used to have and my relations with the neighbours have improved imeasurably. Carolyn had a Nissan Almera previously.


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> MX-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However much I appreciate their abilities as a "drivers" car and their homage to the Lotus Elite of the 60's, there is more chance of me wearing an earring, a Cammy moustache, a pink polo shirt and man bag than being seen in one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the Cammy moustache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, I see you make no mention of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ze pink polo shirt phobia; zees is disturbing and goes with the whole MX5 thing, hein?.
> 
> I understand you are a fit cyclist (from what Carolyn tells me about your rock-hard buttocks!) - I could possibly get you a place in a professional team, but your anti-pink shirt phobia could preclude you from joining a number of these or even the overall lead jersey in one of the major Tours. Vat a pity!
> 
> Are you really comfortable and confident with your orientation; or is the truth that you have never actually driven a hairdresser MX5?
> 
> C'mon, you already admitted to trying an umbrella. Did you like it? I bet you felt like a rebel.
> 
> Force yourself; next time you pass JCT600, step boldly inside and say,'I am at ease with my sexuality; giz a ride in an MX5'.
> 
> You know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to seek professional help asap pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buttocks are like a walnut and since upping my mileage my thighs are like Roberto Carlos's, all the mum's in the playground tell me so and I always weat my lyrcra butt clenchers when I pick up the kids.
> 
> I *am* ( I tell you) happy in my sexual orientation and that is why I don't wear earrings, a pink polo shirt (or pink anything), carry a man bag and never ever drive or be seen in an MX-5. I do not have a feminine side to get in touch with, my brother-in-law has a an MGTF AND gels his hair, I do not want to go down that road thank you.
> 
> Umbrella's? Hhmmm, yep, I like them, it's a bit like shoes and watches, I look at them a lot, I would not be seen dead with a golf one or a give-a-way one like Abbey National. It seems like in the UK people would rather get wet than use one, I don't know why, I love the look of an expensive umbrella, very tactile. Most people in Ovideo, or Asturias for that matter, carry them and all the shops have litlle umbrella shaped receptacles in the doorways, it's funny how little things like that give you so much pleasure.
> 
> What's this got to do with a Nissan Pao anyway?
Click to expand...

Bugger all, except the difference between style and substance. And open air motoring vs p.o.r.g. limos.

Shoes? That's another story.









Have a pleasant week Mark,

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## Robert

MarkF said:


> I have a 2002 Mondeo car, a Mondeo 2002 estate and a Suzuki Ignus, that's a lot less than I used to have and my relations with the neighbours have improved imeasurably. Carolyn had a Nissan Almera previously.


I can relate to the neighbour aspect. I used to have an MG in the garage, an Alfa on the drive and a daily one that changed quite often. Several hundred spiders became homeless when I got rid of the mg and alfa









Give her one of yours and get the Volvo 740. I've been driving Volvos for 7.5 years but none of the current ones appeal to me. The older models were better

I'd imagine the downside with the Pao would be spares/repairs. At least you have another to use if the Pao spends anytime off the road


----------



## Boxbrownie

MarkF said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> MX-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However much I appreciate their abilities as a "drivers" car and their homage to the Lotus Elite of the 60's, there is more chance of me wearing an earring, a Cammy moustache, a pink polo shirt and man bag than being seen in one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the Cammy moustache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, I see you make no mention of tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ze pink polo shirt phobia; zees is disturbing and goes with the whole MX5 thing, hein?.
> 
> I understand you are a fit cyclist (from what Carolyn tells me about your rock-hard buttocks!) - I could possibly get you a place in a professional team, but your anti-pink shirt phobia could preclude you from joining a number of these or even the overall lead jersey in one of the major Tours. Vat a pity!
> 
> Are you really comfortable and confident with your orientation; or is the truth that you have never actually driven a hairdresser MX5?
> 
> C'mon, you already admitted to trying an umbrella. Did you like it? I bet you felt like a rebel.
> 
> Force yourself; next time you pass JCT600, step boldly inside and say,'I am at ease with my sexuality; giz a ride in an MX5'.
> 
> You know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *am* ( I tell you) happy in my sexual orientation and that is why I don't wear earrings, a pink polo shirt (or pink anything), carry a man bag and never ever drive or be seen in an MX-5. I do not have a feminine side to get in touch with, my brother-in-law has a an MGTF AND gels his hair, I do not want to go down that road thank you.
Click to expand...

Do you not mean "up that alley"?









Best regards David


----------



## pauluspaolo

> Try and keep hold of the Audi, the Clio will be a horrible thing to drive after the Quattro, it'll disolve before your eyes too. Don't do it, cycle to work and use it for pleasure.


Wise words Mark & if it were a possible/practical solution to my problem then I'd keep the Audi & be a very happy camper. I do, in fact, cycle to work regularly & I like the fact that I'm killing two birds with one stone i.e. getting fit as well as getting to work under my own steam for free!

But cycling does have it's downside - I cycle mainly on roads which is getting dangerous these days. I usually set off at 7 (to avoid the worst of the rush hour traffic) & get into work at 7.30ish, get a shower, start work at 8 & leave at 4 - basically I start an hour early & finish an hour early (only really possible in the holidays). However because the roads are pretty quiet at this time you get the loonies who zoom up the hill you're cycling up, don't see either you, or the car coming the other way, until the last minute, brake heavily as a result & then crawl along behind you 3 inches from your back wheel before roaring off past you with the horn blaring ... of course when you give them your opinion of their driving (usually involving one or two fingers pointed in their vague general direction which is about the only thing you can do on a bike where you are vulnerable with a capital "V") they take umbrage & stop for a bit of road rage fuelled "banter"! This, unfortunately, isn't a particularly isolated incident & most recently happened to me a couple of weeks ago - & while some may relish such an exchange it leaves me feeling totally pissed off (especially when it wasn't my fault) & it doesn't exactly make for a good start to the day. The other downside to cycling is the weather - it's a miserable experience cycling to work when it's bouncing it down with rain - I know because I've done it often. Cycling home in the same weather on the same day's not very nice either







!

The other thing about keeping the Audi for weekends is that I tend to use my girlfriends car at the weekend (Merc C200) so the Audi's only really used for commuting ...... bit of a waste really. I really don't want to sell it but it's daft keeping a big thirsty car (no matter how much I like it) for short trips only. Time for something cheaper & more economical methinks







! I'm not sure the words "car", "driving" & "pleasure" can be used in the same sentence anymore. Gone are the days when I used to get up at 5 am to go for a blast in the car - even at that time there's too much traffic on the roads, too many speed camera's, too many policemen with nothing better to do


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> We have just sold Carolyn's car and are now looking for another. I saw a car last week and was instantly smitten :tongue1:
> 
> Now I have got an overwhelming urge to buy one of these for myself, I mean Carlolyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Pao


Saw this and thought of you - not a touch of pink anywhere.









Then I read it was featured in 'Noddy Goes Cottaging' (Ealing Studios, 1958).









So that's buggered that (as Big Ears said in reel 2).


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> [My buttocks are like a walnut and since upping my mileage my thighs are like Roberto Carlos's, all the mum's in the playground tell me so and I always weat my lyrcra butt clenchers when I pick up the kids.


As you obviously didn't like my idea of the Fiat Gamine, I thought this might be an alternative, and Carolyn could keep an eye on you in the playground.










Truth is the 710's been reading your modest







descriptions of your rock-hard anatomy







and I think it must have had some effect. We haven't ridden this thing since a trip to the Lot Valley in 1996.

Starting off round the grounds of Beningborough Hall.

I may be gone some time.


----------



## limey

grey said:


> And open air motoring vs p.o.r.g. limos.


I had to look up porg with an acronym finder. I don't know whether I should laugh or wag my finger at you.


----------



## grey

limey said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And open air motoring vs p.o.r.g. limos.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up porg with an acronym finder. I don't know whether I should laugh or wag my finger at you.
Click to expand...

Hi Martin

Funny isn't it - PORG was an early attempt at PC; first time I saw it used was in an article on design by Lord Snowdon in the 1960s. Now it's un-PC to use old PC terms. Hey Ho!









**** car, though, nonetheless.


----------



## MarkF

grey said:


> As you obviously didn't like my idea of the Fiat Gamine, I thought this might be an alternative, and Carolyn could keep an eye on you in the playground.


I could not think of anything to say about that car, suprisingly.











grey said:


> Truth is the 710's been reading your modest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> descriptions of your rock-hard anatomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think it must have had some effect. We haven't ridden this thing since a trip to the Lot Valley in 1996.
> 
> Starting off round the grounds of Beningborough Hall.
> 
> I may be gone some time.


I have been thinking about a tandem lately, I have been thinking about me at the back and Ruby Wax's arse in front. :tongue1:


----------



## pg tips

Mark this fixation with ruby wax is not good









as for cars why not get a smart car?


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Mark this fixation with ruby wax is not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for cars why not get a smart car?


Because I would look like an estate agent.









PG, don't for one minute think that I don't know that you edited that post.







Enjoy your watch, it's in the post.


----------



## rhaythorne

I haven't kept up to date with this thread so I'm not sure what others have posted recently, but I saw a Pao yesterday! It was being driven by some cute, "right-on", little hippy chick







Probably not the type of image you want to project Mark.


----------



## MarkF

rhaythorne said:


> I haven't kept up to date with this thread so I'm not sure what others have posted recently, but I saw a Pao yesterday! It was being driven by some cute, "right-on", little hippy chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the type of image you want to project Mark.


You are probably right Rich, we are going to have a think about a Beetle, an old one.


----------



## Bladerunner

rhaythorne said:


> but I saw a Pao yesterday! It was being driven by some cute, "right-on", little hippy chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the type of image you want to project Mark.


Actually saw one tonight, Mark - don't do it!


----------



## mel

Well, new car arriving 18th July and it's one of these - Hyundai Amica titchy thing.










Supposed to do around 48 to the gallon even with the auto box we need! Ours is to come in silver (SWMBO likes silver dream machines - dunno if this will qualify as that though







)

Grumph, too small to take out cyclists









{ *MEMO :-* Don't start all that thread again







}


----------



## MarkF

mel said:


> Well, new car arriving 18th July and it's one of these - Hyundai Amica titchy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to do around 48 to the gallon even with the auto box we need! Ours is to come in silver (SWMBO likes silver dream machines - dunno if this will qualify as that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Grumph, too small to take out cyclists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> { *MEMO :-* Don't start all that thread again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }


Mel, what have you done? That car is utterly and completely gay, gay gay gay!


----------



## rhaythorne

So what do we think about the new Fiat 500 then?










I think it's fffabulouss, darlings!







No, really, I love it. It's an Italian prince to Germany's ugly BMW Mini 1 frog









A mate has recently finished restoring an original Fiat 500. Ferrari red paint job, black leather interior with red piping, red seat belts, red Ferrari bits and chrome in the engine compartment and white-wall tyres. It looks amazing and I'd love to have the time and money to get one of these myself. The new 500 is the next best thing but no doubt drives a whole lot better too.

Expensive though


----------



## jasonm

I guess that will be the latest 'accessory' car like as you say the Mini and the Beetle...

What should they 'Homage' next?


----------



## rhaythorne

I was going to suggest the Lamborghini Espada, but a quick google suggests that's possibly been done already or is at least at the drawing-board/mock-up phase


----------



## MarkF

rhaythorne said:


> So what do we think about the new Fiat 500 then?


I agree with you Rich, it's superb, it's everything the bloated BMW Mini is not. I hate that car and the Beetle too, all the style that the originals had has been "overstyled" right out of them.

My neighbour has a new Punto and that is a good looker too. So is my mum's Swift, all three are great designs.


----------



## pg tips

they are still fiats though


----------



## mel

MarkF said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, new car arriving 18th July and it's one of these - Hyundai Amica titchy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to do around 48 to the gallon even with the auto box we need! Ours is to come in silver (SWMBO likes silver dream machines - dunno if this will qualify as that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Grumph, too small to take out cyclists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> { *MEMO :-* Don't start all that thread again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> Mel, what have you done? That car is utterly and completely gay, gay gay gay!
Click to expand...

ooooh, you are awful - but I like you!









Well - thing is, it comes in exchange for the Disabled Allowance







- it's a Motability job. So we could have gone for a Chevrolet Matiz (Yeeeugh!), or a Kia Picanto (Hmmmm!) or even a Renault Kangoo (Nogoo) for the level we wanted to deal at. Drove them all, opted for this'un.

So that car is gay? but maybe OK!


----------



## grey




----------



## MarkF

I want a Kangoo too







and I had a "4", it was my first car and my favourite,

How come a Kangoo is cool but a Peugeot or Citroen "equivalent" is wank? And not only that, they completley miss the point.


----------



## pg tips

kangoo in not cool

wtf









british gas have 100's of them ffs!


----------



## SharkBike

England and America are two countries separated by the same language...and entirely different concepts of what defines a cool car.

Kangoo?


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> I want a Kangoo too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I had a "4", it was my first car and my favourite,
> 
> How come a Kangoo is cool but a Peugeot or Citroen "equivalent" is wank? And not only that, they completley miss the point.


Wish there was a '4' available now. A local garage has/had one left them by a 90 year old. Almost mint; only problem was it had suffered from pensioner washing, i.e. can't reach further down than the lower door panels.

How do the Pug/Citroen miss the point? A pal (also an MX5 driver) has a Berlingo and was highy delighted to be flashed by a 'proper' pensioner in a similar car.









*quote pg - 'british gas have 100's of them ffs!'* - Should be some cheap ones around for when I retire.









*quote sharkbike 'England and America are two countries separated by the same language...and entirely different concepts of what defines a cool car'. *

*Kangoo?*

I think it's a French rather than British thing. Sensibly, the French buy the car they need, Brits buy the car they aspire to.

The coolest of the lot is the Citroen C15 van (with side window, of course)


----------



## pg tips

My brother bought a c15 diesel van off ebay for Â£150 from nottingham. When he drove it back (approx 50 miles) it wouldn't go above 40 mph and just drank fuel. when I had a look over it the rear brakes were solid, binding like mad, the fluid in the cylinders was like jelly







. In the 18 months he had that van it fell apart around him.

French cars are


----------



## grey

pg tips said:


> My brother bought a c15 diesel van off ebay for Â£150 from nottingham. When he drove it back (approx 50 miles) it wouldn't go above 40 mph and just drank fuel. when I had a look over it the rear brakes were solid, binding like mad, the fluid in the cylinders was like jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In the 18 months he had that van it fell apart around him.
> 
> French cars are


Have recently had my first French company car, a Peugeot 607. It's lovely, with Franglais SatNav - 'at ze end of ze road, turn raight, turn raight' (Latter in posh, so sexy, British female voice). Unfortunately for those paying for it it should depreciate Â£21K in three years.

As for your brother's van, he should have bought it off Robin, not the Sherriff.









I know what you mean, but why is it that in France these vehicles seem to go on for ever?

BTW, I also think the new Fiat is terrific, though the one in Richard's pic looks a bit overdone.


----------



## mel

Did nobody think to put up a piccie of a Kangoo so's sharkbike can see what we are all talking about?

I wouldn't have thought there were a lot about in sunny Florida, the alligators would eat them?


----------



## pg tips

this is as good as they get









http://www.boardsmag.com/screeningroom/commercials/613/


----------



## rhaythorne

Yep, some (though not me) might argue that, when it comes to quality control at Renault, that's not very far from the truth









Their small car range is getting a bit confusing what with the Kangoo, new Twingo and Modus


----------

